# My latest Gold Vintage Bitch carrier



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok......I've been busy this week sewing. I finished this new carrier that I soo would love to keep, but it may also be going for a secret Santa gift  I'm working on a duplicate as well for my etsy shop. I really am hoping to get a few made this week. It is such a gorgeous rich fabric, and the color is soo beautiful. Anyway......here is a quick pic Thanks for looking









Lori


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooh i love love love it!!  So beautiful!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks so much Cheryl


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You are very welcome miss talented!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous! Can you pm your link to your shop? I'd love to put one of your carriers on my christmas list.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It is sooooo gorgeous!! I can't wait for mine to get done. Yay!!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love it! that fur lining looks so comfy


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely divine!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lori - you are so talented! I love you work


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks soo much guys. I sooo am excited to get more finished soon 

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine, mine, mine.  :wink:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

very nice, love the fabric!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Mine, mine, mine.  :wink:


Hee heee.... I'm so anxious to get your fabrics T!!!! It will be beautiful

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Amanda.... I really love this fabric as well. It's so soft.



angelbaby said:


> very nice, love the fabric!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee.... I'm so anxious to get your fabrics T!!!! It will be beautiful
> 
> Lori


I'm trying so hard to be patient. I don't think that is one of my virtues, though. :lol: I can just picture it! I already know it's going to be gorgeous! Every single thing you make is gorgeous!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lori that is too cute! i love it  i wonder who the lucky ss is! :albino:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh the lucky lucky Secret Santa Chi who receives this! You do such fabulous work! I am soooooo jealous!!!!! I can't sew a straight line. I made simple curtains for my daughters room and one of the three panels is about 3 inches shorter than the other two! :laughing6::laughing5:


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

What a lucky secret santa you have. I dont know which of your carriers i like best they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> Oh the lucky lucky Secret Santa Chi who receives this! You do such fabulous work! I am soooooo jealous!!!!! I can't sew a straight line. I made simple curtains for my daughters room and one of the three panels is about 3 inches shorter than the other two! :laughing6::laughing5:


Well....I hope they like it. Hee heee....trust me that isn't that hard to do. I've been sewing soo long and even now I do some stupid things. It happens when I sew late at night so I just don't do it anymore.



my2chis said:


> What a lucky secret santa you have. I dont know which of your carriers i like best they are all so beautiful.


Thanks girl, I'm hoping whoever gets my carriers will get some good use out of them


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> lori that is too cute! i love it  i wonder who the lucky ss is! :albino:


Hee heeee.... Well, I'm not talking lol!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Darn!! Wish I had been in time to sign up. Seriously Lori..someone is going to be very lucky!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks so much girl. I sure hope they will love it. I really love the gift of giving



Maleighchi said:


> Darn!! Wish I had been in time to sign up. Seriously Lori..someone is going to be very lucky!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

have you decided which one your ss is getting? Im dying to know...lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Not yet, I am going to make another as well to see which ones I prefer to give for the ss




appleblossom said:


> have you decided which one your ss is getting? Im dying to know...lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That is stunning!!!! wow


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> Not yet, I am going to make another as well to see which ones I prefer to give for the ss


cant wait to see what the next one will look like..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks girl  I'm loving these new fabrics!



KittyD said:


> That is stunning!!!! wow


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting, do dogs really like that furry fringe on top?. I think you should display this with a chi inside..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Eclipsica said:


> Interesting, do dogs really like that furry fringe on top?. I think you should display this with a chi inside..


Ifyou check out loris sig there's one there my dogs adore fur they'd love these bags
Lori I'm saving after January when I get my new car I think we need a bag


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree the more fur the better! lol
I'm still saving.. ha ha


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh...they love the fur. It is actually not just on top but the whole carrier is fur lined. It's very soft, not stiff and itchy. Here's Fern in one of hers.











Eclipsica said:


> Interesting, do dogs really like that furry fringe on top?. I think you should display this with a chi inside..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

fern is the loveliest model in all of the land!!


----------

